# Terribilis w/ possible skin infection



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Just noticed this black substance on my female terribilis' left leg. I have not yet experienced a dendrobatid with a skin infection, so can someone please tell me if this is or is not?

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/reptiles/images/2/24/Terribilis_cyst.JPG


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you sure it is not just left over skin after shedding? It looks like a slim on it.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Redhead87xc said:


> Are you sure it is not just left over skin after shedding? It looks like a slim on it.


Hmmm...possibly...but it almost looks more like a piece of the background that fell off and stuck to her leg. After looking at it more closely, it doesn't really look like infected skin, it looks too black and it has too defined a shape (unless it's a blister or some sort of abscess). Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I would spray a heavy stream of water over it and see if it washes off.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Redhead87xc said:


> I would spray a heavy stream of water over it and see if it washes off.


I did, but the frog was startled and jumped for cover. I think it came off but i'm not sure, going to take a closer look. I'll post when there's something to report.


----------

